# my pacman froggie!



## agent A (Jan 15, 2014)

hey all meet Blinky, my Ceratophrys cranwelli

















swallowing


























enjoy


----------



## HungryGhost (Jan 15, 2014)

Cool frog. I'm tempted but for now I think I'm sticking to inverts.


----------



## Termite48 (Jan 15, 2014)

Alex: That is a really nice frog. I always wanted one, but it is divorce court if I spring for one.


----------



## HungryGhost (Jan 15, 2014)

Rich S said:


> Alex: That is a really nice frog. I always wanted one, but it is divorce court if I spring for one.


The day I bring any kind of roach home is the day my wife sends me packing. She can deal with the mantids, crickets, flies, and even tarantulas, but roaches are my one way ticket out of here.


----------



## Extrememantid (Jan 15, 2014)

HungryGhost said:


> The day I bring any kind of roach home is the day my wife sends me packing. She can deal with the mantids, crickets, flies, and even tarantulas, but roaches are my one way ticket out of here.


Lol, what's wrong with roaches?


----------



## Lannister (Jan 16, 2014)

Very nice! I've been thinking about getting a couple of Pacman froglets. The apricot and blue samurai morphs are especially nice.


----------



## agent A (Jan 16, 2014)

Lannister said:


> Very nice! I've been thinking about getting a couple of Pacman froglets. The apricot and blue samurai morphs are especially nice.


i wanna get a strawberry one


----------



## I_love_mantids (Jan 16, 2014)

cool frog.


----------

